# Where to purchase ELISA kit



## beastmaster (Apr 12, 2010)

Does any one know where I can buy an ELISA kit specific for Xyllella. Ive never used one before are they difficult to use? Any tips. What the price. 
This is new to me so any help would be appreciated. Thank you Beast.


----------

